# Where to buy LG lcd monitors in Delhi?



## prafull (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought Croma was selling these for cheap but Croma New Delhi quoted me a price of 15000 for LG l226wtq today. If its that costly I would rather go for 20" version but l206wtq is not available and Croma executives available on phone are totally illiterate to say the least. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/sad.gif

I need to buy one of these monitor within two days. Any other place in New Delhi where i can find LG monitors for good price? Nehru place is where I am planning to go tomorrow. Any address or contact info will help ..

Thanks


----------



## chesss (Feb 16, 2008)

nehru place does have a LG showroom. I bought my 17" crt from there  years back. I may be able to give you their number tonight..don't have it now


----------



## prafull (Feb 17, 2008)

chesss said:


> nehru place does have a LG showroom. I bought my 17" crt from there years back. I may be able to give you their number tonight..don't have it now


 
Went exactly there and funny thing is they only had 19 or 24" monitors. Infact I couldnt find LG 20" or 22" monitor at nehru place. Tried eveything from c2c,smc,comuter empire..Damn!!!!!! Lucky Dell Guys   I will get a Dell now.


----------

